# Hot Smoked Maple Glazed Salmon



## lovethemeats (Sep 4, 2018)

So for Labor Day I had salmon on the mind and wanted to do my favorite. So it started Saturday with buying the 3 fillets, trimming and then the brine. 16hrs later Sunday I pulled and rinsed them off and put on the racks and into the fridge till Sunday.
The brine was a simple one.
1/2 C - Kosher Salt
1 C - Dark Brown Sugar 
1/2 C - Maple Syrup 
3 Tbs - Peppercorns 
2 Qt - Water
Saturday :






Cut up and into the brine. 





Sunday. On the racks.





Monday. Smoke Time
Maple pellets used. 
Into the MES40. Every hour opened and brushed on more maple syrup.





Halfway point. Looking good.





	

		
			
		

		
	
  Smaller pieces pulled. 





While the bigger pieces are going I found a great side dish to go with it on Sunday. 
3 smaller zucchini
12 oz of mushrooms 
1 of each - Green/Red bell pepper. 
1 medium Red onion. Quartered.
1 whole garlic with the cloves cut up into chunks.
2 Tbs of soy sauce 
2 Tbs of good olive oil 
2 Tbs of good balsamic vinegar. And I mean good.
1 Tbs of dark brown sugar 
Mix in a bowl and then pour over veggies. Using a cheap aluminum pan.





Cover and let marinate a couple hours in the fridge.
Pull and put on a very hot grill and cook for 20 mintues uncovered. Now during this I added in a chunk of apple wood and between stirring the lid was on. About 20 minutes later you have this.





Like I said. This went very good with the salmon. The bigger pieces took a long time to hit 145 as I kept my heats low and ended up at 175. 





My dinner plate.





Got hungry and couldn't wait for the big pieces to be done.
Still great dinner. Veggies were awesome. As was the fish. 
Hope all enjoy the pictures. 
Tried not to make post long winded. 
Rob


----------



## kruizer (Sep 4, 2018)

Looks awesome. I loved smoked salmon.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 5, 2018)

That is one fine looking meal!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 5, 2018)

Looks good, Our family always enjoys a good salmon and yours looks really good. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## lovethemeats (Sep 7, 2018)

Thanks everyone.  Yeah the salmon didn't last long. It went quickly.
Rob


----------

